# Pretty is as Pretty did...



## 3goatsmomma (Nov 10, 2012)

We had my 9yr old's 4H doe in with the billy off and on all summer. I am just now feeling what may be baby lumps and bumps. She has gained a bit of weight now and has a good bit of tummy. This is her first pregnancy. Goat wise, she's only the second pregnancy that I've dealt with. (The first was a bit of a surprise.) I'd like to be much more prepared for this one but have no clue when I should be prepared for. Any ideas on guessing gestation and any other newbie baby on board help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! Btw, our expectant momma's name is "Pretty".


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm
Scroll down to "Does and kidding" and there is a wealth of information! Happy kidding!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I am a new goat owner as well. I read everything all the time. I still am re reading everything. This is my second year with 6 does. I only had three last year. Two were planned and one was an OOPS. Very happy and learned a lot. I am glad I found this site. I am getting A LOT of my questions answered by reading. The other thing I am finding out that is helping me is I wrote everything down that happened to the girls. Down to what the vulva and udder and tail head looks like. There is also a smell when they pee thats different. It almost wants to make you gag when you smell it. That told me we were also close. Than there is the mucus. One thing I learned with my OOPS baby was, she waxed like a horse before foaling and was dripping colostrum for a week. Not normal but I wrote it down. To compare for this year. Any changes or weird things that happened I wright it down, because memory can fool you sometimes. 
Good luck and happy kidding. Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## 3goatsmomma (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for the insight! I look forward to sharing my experiences with this group. I'm sure there will be plenty I can learn from you all too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You should see her udder start to drop and slowly fill about 6 weeks before she's due, sometimes they form a little later, but that's been about the normal for us.

The later into pregnancy, I think around 3 1/2-4months we can start feeling baby kick. Feel on the lower right side of her belly, or sometimes down in front of the udder - usually that's where I feel the first kicks/movement. It might feel like bubbles, but don't mistake it for the rumen working 
On our does, usually right after feeding time is when I feel movement, especially early on. If your doe will let you check, then check daily or a few times a week, it's an awesome, awesome experience ♥♥♥ 

They can start losing their mucus plug a month before kidding <sometimes they start loosing it sooner>, that'll be some goopy looking stuff coming out of the vulva, and nothing to be alarmed over, very normal, and doesn't mean birthing will happen any time soon.

Don't mess with the teats as far as milking to see what you can get out. You'll invite unwanted bacteria into the udder, and dont' want to ruin the colostrum that is vital 

Do you know what months she was with the buck? Always write it down in the future, that away you can say - she's due as early as this, or late as that.

On our does the biggest clues of oncoming labor is the tail ligaments disappear and stay gone - tailhead raises, and she'll look sunken in, probably in the belly too as the kids drop <she might look like she's not pregnant anymore or look like she's really thin - it's normal...>

Udder will get really tight and if she had hair on it, it'll probably look bald, and will most likely look shiny.

Back legs might look strange/different - post like - very straight.

Could have an amber looking mucus string coming out.

She might start distancing herself from the other does up to a few days or a week before she starts labor, or she might distance herself right at the start of labor. Our does don't like to be with the others, and don't like to leave the barn. In fact, our last doe was pacing the fence waiting until I came out to put her back in her stall before she started active labor.

Get rear end photos of her vulva showing her udder. That'll help too. I always start taking photos of them once their udder starts to look like it's doing something. Then I take one again a week or so later, compare them, and so on. You can get a picture and post here and it might help some of the more experienced goat peeps give you an idea of how long she might have left.

Good luck and happy kidding! Our does are due in January, and I can't wait!  Every time is like the first time, I always feel so anxious and excited


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Very good info.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!
As far as feeling kid movement, I can usually feel them around the beginning of the 4th month, sometimes a couple weeks earlier. Certainly a wonderful experience too... With all the years I've been breeding my goats, each time I feel a kid move for the first time I cry.... and thats alot of happy tears!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

liz said:


> Congratulations!
> As far as feeling kid movement, I can usually feel them around the beginning of the 4th month, sometimes a couple weeks earlier. Certainly a wonderful experience too... With all the years I've been breeding my goats, each time I feel a kid move for the first time I cry.... and thats alot of happy tears!


Me too Liz! I always tear up feeling that little life in there thriving beneath my fingertips! Wondering what he/she looks like, knowing what a gift each baby really is! It's an overwhelming emotion that's for sure


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I have two that are four months right now and haven't felt them move yet. Still waiting. Exciting every time.


----------



## 3goatsmomma (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info friends! I'll try to keep you all posted if/when I see any changes.


----------

